# Rats with expensive taste?



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

My Emma is a seafood freak. She doesn't get it often, she's probably had it three times in her whole life, but when she smells me cooking it she goes insane. One time I gave her a piece of calamari and she actually began choking she tried to eat it so quickly.

So tonight we had steamed mussels and pasta. After dinner I came in and let the rats out, and Emma did her usual: "Ooh, I smell something good!" routine, by running to the door and jamming her nose under it. So I took pity on her and pried a mussel out of its shell, washed off the sauce and gave it to her. She's currently in the igloo hoarding her treasure from Gracie (who also got one). :lol: 

Anyone else have rats with pricey palates?


----------



## Sarah86 (May 3, 2008)

oh god yes! prawns are possibly my rats favourite foods ever! the seafood thing surprised me too


----------



## stojio (Dec 20, 2007)

mine also really enjoy fish, prawns, mussels etc. not a regular thing by any means but they do seem to relish this stuff.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I did buy mine a tuna and fish food can 2day, they love the tuna but I wasnt sure whether to give them the mussels so I kept them out, but reading that others do it, I will see if they want any


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I eat a lot of organic stuff and they're all over that.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

mine love mussels, in fact they love all seafood!!


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

I've not tried sea food. Other than when I go out for Chinese, I almost never eat it.
I do eat a fair share of Salmon though - which I guess is sea food, but it's fished out of the Sacramento River on their breeding runs.

I don't know if I'll give them any or not.

I make homemade blackberry waffles from scratch - and last time, I gave some pieces of one, and they absolutely went nuts over them!


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

phaidraft said:


> I eat a lot of organic stuff and they're all over that.


For my rat mix (Suebees) - I ordered organic versions of a lot of the contents - just because.

I like organic dairy products - organic milk, ice cream, etc. just plain tastes better. Significantly better. Due to cost, I tend not to only buy a gallon of organic milk a month - rest is regular hormone containing milk.

I also like organic eggs - though blind taste tests don't show a taste difference, organic eggs seem to taste better to me. Also - the ranch that makes the organic eggs I buy free ranges their hens, they aren't stuck in small boxes their entire laying lives.

There's some dispute about the real world health benefits of organic - but I do believe they are healthier, and it wouldn't surprise me if all the allergies that are becoming more common (IE peanut allergies - which use to be quite rare) are related to the junk that gets pumped into our food chain.

Rats, with a much smaller body mass, probably benefit from organic even more than we do.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Mine go mad over a bit of Salmon, lol I think they must roll in it or something coz they stink of it 4 days, I have to bath them


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Heh, I haven't tried salmon because we make it very rarely and when I do I marinate it in a ginger/maple glaze, and I'm a really strict mom when it comes to sugar and things. Lately I've been easing up on it due to Gracie's age (3 1/2 years), so I figure what's the harm in giving her a little treat now and then?


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I agree, i am very strict with sugar, they rarely get anything with unnatural/added salt or sugar, I rarely give them salmon, also because i don't eat it, although my boyfriend likes it and sometimes we have it fresh. I don't blame you though- 3 1/2 WOW! Go Gracie


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

clarry said:


> 3 1/2 WOW! Go Gracie


Thanks! What's even more amazing is that almost exactly one year ago she underwent a two and a half hour surgery to remain a major hernia after I accidentally sat on her during free range time. We didn't know if she'd even live another week after that, and here she is a year later! I think my vet deserves a freaking medal for that one.


----------

